# What liquids to use?



## CJ van Tonder (23/8/16)

Hey guys and girls a quick question... I have recently quit smoking. Have been pushed by friends to change over to vaping over the past 2 years but had bad experiences. Seems the "sweet flavours" does not accomedate with my thought. The only liquids I can use are plain tobacco. That was before I quit and got myself a pico... First flavor that was suggesed was vapeking's traditional tobacco 3mg....What a joy mild velvet flavor....Soos Engel piepie Opie tong en keel.... Then as time progressed tried some other flavours caramel, bubblegum and some I dont even know... The thing is its OK if I have a couple of drags (lets say half a tank) ther after my throught closes and I go into a coughing fit and my throught goes raw for a day or so. This doesn't happen with the tobacco flavor. What would you suggest that falls in the same category that I could try? Has this happened to anyone and how did you progress?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit (23/8/16)

Firstly great job on quitting!

Give Mike Mega Mixes a try, the sweetbac or ashybac. Haven't tried them personally but believe both to be good tobacco flavours.

The coughing could just be your body adjusting to vaping? Otherwise just flavours that are harsh on your throat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/8/16)

Are you drinking lots and lots of water?
If not, that is a big thing about vaping
If you do, then all I can say is keep trying different flavours. I also struggled in the first 6 weeks and after that I liked juice that was bad in the first 6 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (23/8/16)

Thank you for your reply I will give it a try. Its not like im hooked and permanently vaping 4 times a day for 7 to 10 mins as I did with the smokes.. Weekends on the other hand I went thru 4 packs and occasionally smoked cherry Cavendish tobaco in my pipe... Currently im vaping at 20 w

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (23/8/16)

I can't say the same. I am so hooked. At the office I count the minutes even more than with sigs. Can't wait for the next burst of flavour. After hours I chain vape.


----------



## CJ van Tonder (23/8/16)

Lol I do enjoy it dont get me wrong. I have had some friends that swiched and the first 2 months they where glued to it. I do like it and its awesome just cautious. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (23/8/16)

It could also be that the tobacco juice is more smoother than their other flavors. I've tried a few juices which were harsh even though it's low nicotine. Like @moonunit suggested, you could give Mike Mega Mixes a try. I have tried Mr Hardwicks range and I can say that all of he's flavors are extremely smooth but he doesn't do tobacco (as yet).


----------



## Juices_For_Days (23/8/16)

Voodoo has a flavor called devils breath give that a shot. I enjoy fruity and milky flavors not much of a throat hit on those. Also something with cinnamon is really nice. Chocolate I find hard on the throat. But and all day vape is NCV Trinity its really smooth however 3mg doesn't cut it for me I can finish a tank and still looking for my nicotine hit. I can write you up a whole list of awesome smooth flavors and the same for a harsh hit. But then again its all about preference I believe. But its awesome giving them all a try even if you end up with 100's of bottles it makes for an awesome collection in a bar area. I have plenty of juices some I like some I dont and I'm addicted to mods that also plays a major role on flavor release. Some of mine taste oraait in a tank but if I pull out my dripper with a well build setup of 0.20 ohm its a whole different ball game intense flavors etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (23/8/16)

The irritated throat could be an initial sensitivity to PG (happens to many people when they start vaping and goes away) Maybe the tobacco juice you're vaping has a lower PG to VG ratio than the others you've tried?


----------



## Andre (23/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> The irritated throat could be an initial sensitivity to PG (happens to many people when they start vaping and goes away) Maybe the tobacco juice you're vaping has a lower PG to VG ratio than the others you've tried?


Normally the tobacco juices are higher in PG. There are the rare instances that people are sensitive to VG - that could be the case here.


----------



## That Guy (23/8/16)

I hadn't considered the dry throat effect before either, that sounds about right to me. Also, with the smokes your throat is probably not used to the sensation of "sweetness", and that could also cause irritation. Think about how your thoat reacts if you should eat too much lemon meringue, roughly the same sensation? I'd stick to the tobacco flavours and gradually start sweetening them with a drop or two of sweeter liquids...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Po7713 (23/8/16)

When I started vaping the predominant tobacco flavors was also my go to vape. But as time progressed I got the sweet tooth  this also irritated my throat but just drank buckets of water and it got better and went away. Hope this helps 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ van Tonder (23/8/16)

Thank you for taking the time to reply... Its true the vaping community is awesome....I'll load up on the water, tobacco liquids at vapecon and will stay patient.... Ill let you know what I found at vapecon and if I have improved in another 4 weeks.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (23/8/16)

I found that certain juices did the same to my throat - feeling of it being swollen and raw. I did follow the advice of drinking lots of water, but it persisted. Switched to other juices and everything was okay but the moment I went back to that juice, the throat problems returned.
Someone on the forum mentioned that it might be certain flavourings, but I have no idea if this is true or not.
So the bottom line for me was just to switch juice.

.


----------



## Spikester (24/8/16)

In the end vaping is all about testing juices till you find the flavour that works for you. If i was you I would look at getting high VG juices like 80vg/20pg or 70vg/30pg and see if that makes a difference. Water usually does help but PG irritations are also a common thing, either they subside over time or people that struggle with them permanently just end up vaping high VG juices and that seems to help. Luckily most of our south african premium juices are high VG so id give them a try if I was you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

